# Nail gun vs staple gun for 3/4 solid hardwood floors



## dsmoser (Dec 8, 2004)

Any opinions out there on staple guns vs nail guns for hardwood floor installations (3/4 solid)? Which is better?


----------



## GenConJ (Sep 23, 2004)

dsmoser said:


> Any opinions out there on staple guns vs nail guns for hardwood floor installations (3/4 solid)? Which is better?


Bos****h staple gun, but of course you will need the nail gun too for starting and finishing rows.


----------



## dsmoser (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks for the quick reply. 

What is the advantage of using a staple gun if the nail gun is needed to start and finish the rows. Why not just stick with the nail gun for the whole installation. Is it ease of use or does the staple gun result in a better installation?


----------



## GenConJ (Sep 23, 2004)

The staple gun moves faster w/ less chance of messing up the board, plus the staple has two shanks that usually curve a little for a better hold. Nails dont always set flush and require a good aim. 
Still youre right you could just use one but I wouldnt want to do a whole floor that way, much less try to make a living with it. 
I only suggest the brand form my personal experoience w/ durability.


----------

